# Solved: help setting up a netgear router without ethernet cable connection



## pbee (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Covad DSL modem and a Netgear wireless router. I had the internet connection set up using an ethernet cable connected to a desktop computer, with several wireless laptops on the network. Now my desktop has crashed (not worth fixing), so I set up the same connection on a laptop, but it is now tethered by the ethernet cable to the modem, and therefore anchored to a desk. Can I reconfigure to set up all computers in my home wirelessly, or must one always be connected with the ethernet cable? The laptop it is currently set up on is a hp pavilion with Windows Vista.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to set up the router using a wired connection, but once it is set up, it does not need a wired connection to a pc . . You should not have had to change anything when the desktop crashed


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

pbee said:


> Can I reconfigure to set up all computers in my home wirelessly, or must one always be connected with the ethernet cable?


You should be able to have all computers connect wirelessly for normal operation through the router. Once you have it configured, the router should remember all of its settings when turned off and back on.

However you should have a way of temporarily connecting with at least one wired connection for troubleshooting purposes ...

1) The factory default setting for some routers is to have the wireless section disabled. Should you ever need to do a hard reset the router you would need a wired connection to be able to re-enable the wireless section.

2) Should you ever have a need to upload updated firmware, some if not most router manufacturers recommend only using a wired connection.


----------



## pbee (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually set up a new router when the desktop crashed. Now that the ethernet cable is connected to the laptop, if I remove it, I lose the internet connection.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do your other computers work OK with a wireless connection to the new router?

Have you confirmed that the wireless hardware in the laptop is active? Some laptops haver a lighted button on the keyboard for turning the wireless on and off.

Does the new wireless router show up in the laptop's wireless networking manager?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

If you have to sign with a username and password to activate your connection, that username and password must be entered into the Router settings . . not on the pc


----------

